# Another upgrade....



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This one's for my parent's unit. It's ages since I've done one, so probably only forgotten something really simple 

Trying to make a new Tivo drive from an image on the 'windows me' drive.

hda = windows me
hdb = CD drive
hdc = new Tivo drive

From Hinsdale:

```
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
```
I get...


```
you must specify filesystem type
```
(or something like that)

I'm sure it's an easy fix, and I'm sure I've done it myself before but I'm having a 'senior moment'. (Well, I was 40 last year )

Help!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Are you talking about the C: drive? The partition may show as hda2 or higher - just try numbers until one mounts...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes I am. Thanks for the tip  Any way to get Linux to list them for me; some command or other?

*ETA:*

Tried it and got a mixed result.

Firstly, though, I just realised I mis-informed you of something. The error message is actually:


```
mount: you must specify filesystem type
```
As I said though, /hda1 gives the above message. However, using /hda2 I got:


```
Success!
mount: you must specify filesystem type
```
Hmmm.... I'm sure I've done this a few times before and never seen that before 

Incidently, the new drive is brand new un-formatted. This shouldn't be a problem though, I don't think.

I am also using the PTV image. That's right isn't it? (It's that Sammy 250gb 5400rpm drive)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I should add that my point was that even though it says "Success" it didn't actually work


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What is the filesystem? The partition number could be higher than 2. 

Alternatively, if your PC has a USB port, burn the TiVo backup image to a USB pendrive, use the MFSLive CD instead of the LBA48 one and mount the pendrive as /dev/sda1 then use it as you would an image on a hard drive. You will need to swap out the MFSLive CD at the end and reboot with the LBA48 CD to run copykern though if your image doesn't contain the LBA48 kernel. (MFSLive initialises the swap correctly but doesn't install a new kernel.)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> What is the filesystem?


On the PC? WinME. Same one I've always used for upgrades.



blindlemon said:


> The partition number could be higher than 2.


Why should this time be different though?



> Alternatively, if your PC has a USB port...


It does, but MFSLive won't complete the boot-up; something to do with a 'kernel panic'. What little research I've done suggests it might be something to do with the fact that my old system has an AMD CPU.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Ahh, yes, MFSLive + AMD = Panic 

Have you tried a partition number higher than 2? Who knows what number WinME will have allocated....

By Filesystem I meant FAT, FAT32, NTFS etc. - although you should be able to mount all of these under linux (NTFS will be read-only)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Ahh, yes, MFSLive + AMD = Panic


Well it did sound a bit odd to be honest, but I don't know what else caused it.
This is the post I found. I guess I mis-interpreted something 



blindlemon said:


> Have you tried a partition number higher than 2? Who knows what number WinME will have allocated....


Well it's never needed higher than 1 before, but yes. I'll have a go with higher numbers tomorrow.



blindlemon said:


> By Filesystem I meant FAT, FAT32, NTFS etc. - although you should be able to mount all of these under linux (NTFS will be read-only)


WinME = FAT32 AFAIK


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Well it did sound a bit odd to be honest, but I don't know what else caused it.


Don't worry - I'm agreeing with you 

One of my AMD machines won't boot the MFSLive CD either.



cwaring said:


> Well it's never needed higher than 1 before


Then something else must be different. Are you sure your WinME drive is still on /dev/hda?



cwaring said:


> WinME = FAT32 AFAIK


Should work then.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Then something else must be different. Are you sure your WinME drive is still on /dev/hda?


According to the boot-up log, yes.

Like I said, I'll have a fiddle later on - swap caddies around, etc. - and see what happens.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, I just had a fiddle and I can't seem to sort the problem out 

I tried swapping caddies around so that the WinME drive was on the secondary master (hdc) but that didn't help.

I also tried mounting hda1 to hda 16 (17+ "not found") and that didn't work either.

I did note the following in the boot-up sequence...


```
Partition Check:
hda: hda1  hda2  < hda5 >
```
Does that help or mean anything?

The WinME drive is an 8GB partitioned into two logical drives.

I don't mind re-formatting the drive if that might help. I can just stick a version of DOS on it. (I only need it to hold the back-up image of course!)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I have no idea what's going on with your WinME drive. The partition check message implies that there are partitions there - are you booting in byteswapped or normal mode? Is the drive reported as the correct size in the startup messages?

Also, I assume you are booting from the Version 1.0 LBA48 Boot CD?

An alternative would be to burn the image to a CD, boot from the LBA48 CD, unmount it and replace it with the CD with the image, then restore the backup direct from the CD - eg.

Boot from LBA48 CD.

*umount /dev/hdb*

(remove LBA48 CD and replace with backup CD)
*
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hdb /mnt/dos

mfsrestore etc. etc. *

*umount /dev/hdb*

(remove backup CD and replace with LBA48 CD)
*
mount /dev/hdb /cdrom
copykern*


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> I have no idea what's going on with your WinME drive.


That makes two of us 



> The partition check message implies that there are partitions there - are you booting in byteswapped or normal mode?


Erm... pass. Normal I think/assume.



> Is the drive reported as the correct size in the startup messages?


Yes.



> Also, I assume you are booting from the Version 1.0 LBA48 Boot CD?


Yes.



> An alternative would be to burn the image to a CD


No. The image would required a DVD and I don't have one in the system. At the moment, anyway. I could probably soon fit one.

Anyway, I just had another thought. As I really only use this PC for Tivo-related work, can I not somehow get, say, the PTV CD installed on the hard drive? Or something like that. I could put _a_ Linux distro on there?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No. The image would required a DVD and I don't have one in the system.


Use gzip to create a zipped version of your tivo.bak, burn that to a CD as tivo.gz and then pipe the output from gzip to the mfsrestore command to unzip and restore in one smooth motion 

eg.

*gzip -d -c /mnt/dos/tivo.gz | mfsrestore etc. etc.*


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> mkdir /mnt/dos
> mount /dev/hdb /mnt/dos


Hmmm... I notice that you're mounting */dev/hdb* and not */dev/hdb1*. Is that because it's a CD drive or should I be mounting */dev/hda* instead of */dev/hda1*; and if so that means that Hinsdale is wrong


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Is that because it's a CD drive


Yes. CDs have no partitions.

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Have you tried it yet?


Yes, with no luck. 



Info: The gz file on the CD is called 'tivo' and the file it contains is called 'tivo.bak'

Ahhh hang on.... I don't think that's the proper 'pipe' symbol  I'll have another go 

As I said, I'm at a loss to understand why the system I have been using for at least two years now has decided to stop working properly  I thought that this was only going to take me a morning. I'ts been two days and counting


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, my bad, the command to pipe the backup from the zipfile should be

gzip -d -c /mnt/dos/tivo.gz | mfsrestore -s 200 *-xzpi -* /dev/hdc

The *i -* uses the piped output from gzip as the input to mfsrestore.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. Will give that a go.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh... my bad this time, I think as I think I used the wrong switches anyway.

I don't think I need to use the '-x' one as that's only for eXpanding onto two drives and I only have the one 

Give me a break; I don't do this every day like some people 

*ETA:*


blindlemon said:


> The *i -* uses the piped output from gzip as the input to mfsrestore.


Are you sure? The 'i' is part of the orginal command-line in Hinsdale....


```
mfsrestore  -s 127 -xzpi   /mnt/dos/tivo.bak  /dev/hdc
```


Or is it the '-' that does it?

See, learning all the time (or at least trying to)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's the "-" which means take the output from the bit of the command before the pipe symbol (|) and use it as the input file.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. I figured  Anyway, all done now. See! I have a new way to do it all now


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Great - but you will need the -x switch or your capacity will only be the same size as the backup - eg. 30gb. 

-x is used for adding partitions (expanding the MFS) on one or two drives.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh boll.....  Right. Will re-do it tomorrow. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You don't have to re-configure it. Just run mfsadd -x and all should be well.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sweet 

*ETA: *
Well it would be if that command was on the CD 

Never mind. I'll re-do it. Won't take five minutes.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It is; mfstools is the same as mfsadd; thay are usually set up as symlinks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh well. No matter. As I said, a re-image took less time than it did to come down hear and type that message anyway 

One more little question.

I've just noticed that this image I have has the Cachecard drivers on it. I should be able to just re-run the set-up and replace them with the Turbonet drivers; yes?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Excellent! Job done; almost 

Now I just need to try to find out why, when the file is clearly there, running "autospace.tcl" brings up the 'file or directory not found' error 

One to sleep on, methinks


----------

